# More evidence for Sun's fans



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How the hell did those two refs miss that?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

That's over, we gotta win tonight.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Better quality.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys, I attached the photo but how can I make it appear in the post rather than in the "link"?


----------



## Nash13MVP (May 2, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


>


Now refs let me remind you when a Suns player steps over the sideline it's out but when a Lakers player does it there just using all the court...............


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Nash13MVP said:


> Now refs let me remind you when a Suns player steps over the sideline it's out but when a Lakers player does it there just using all the court...............


Funny how CLOSE the ref was looking at THAT foot. Some said the ref had bad angle? The ref can't get closer than that.


----------



## Nash13MVP (May 2, 2006)

jibikao said:


> Funny how CLOSE the ref was looking at THAT foot. Some said the ref had bad angle? The ref can't get closer than that.


Yep he must of been to close :krazy:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh, this is a funny one. I don't know how to make the pic appear in the post so you have to click on the link


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

love the captions too. repped :grinning:


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

It would be REALLY funny, if it weren´t tragic...

The ref was really close, but he wasn´t looking at the players feet (probably looking at the ball)...

Oh, wait, there´s a second referee looking at the whole scene! I guess he was there to look at Nash´s back! :nonono:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlazerFreak posted this in the Laker forum as well: interesting responses, but nothing i didn't expect,



Steez said:


> We seen this already and theres no point to it.
> Game is over.
> Its in the past.





City Dawg said:


> *lol phx fans can piss and moan all they want, guess what
> 
> Kobe still has to make the shot
> 
> ...





IV said:


> maybe you should see the final score of that game. :bsmile:<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->





Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *I have never seen a group of people cry so much in my life. This is worse than Kings fans a few years ago. With all of the *****ing, moaning, and extreme cockiness before the series even started, the Suns deserve to lose. I sincerely hope we boot them out of the playoffs*


 
bolded ones are my favorites


let's how THEY would react to a blown call like that. i GUARANTEE they would whine their asses off. it is pathetic it really is. people like this are the reason i started hating the Lakers in the first place. If Bartholomew Hunt wants cockiness, look at the fans in the Pistons/Lakers finals a few years back. Lakers were very cocky, had squat to show in the end.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wah wah stop baiting us.


----------



## Nash13MVP (May 2, 2006)

afobisme said:


> wah wah stop baiting us.


Stop trolling


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Does a thread go by without the words "troll" or "bait?" Calm down and have some fun.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> let's how THEY would react to a blown call like that. i GUARANTEE they would whine their asses off.


Of course we would. It's the way of things: If your team gets screwed, you whine--especially when it's a big part of the reason a playoff series is 3-1 instead of 2-2.



> people like this are the reason i started hating the Lakers in the first place.


I'm a Lakers fan, and I don't behave that way. We're not all like that, Donut.



> If Bartholomew Hunt wants cockiness, look at the fans in the Pistons/Lakers finals a few years back. Lakers were very cocky, had squat to show in the end.


I cried over that--I wanted Malone to get his Ring something fierce--but I had to laugh over it. All those Laker Faithful snickering about how easy the Finals would be against Detroit...and then watching those "loyal" fans slither away from the sports boards as the Pistons took the Lakers apart. Sad to see the team get beaten, but I still had to laugh.

Laurie


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> How the hell did those two refs miss that?


Oh I'm sure they didn't miss it, they just ignored it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^ likely


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

if u watch the replay, luke walton's foot was out of bounds when he started trapping, and back in bounds when he started to grab the ball from steve nash


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

where can i find said replay?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice find. When I saw the quick replay on TV, I thought that was Nash's foot. I was obviously wrong.


----------



## Nash13MVP (May 2, 2006)

Well it was a crappy call but R.Bell got back at the Lakers :eek8:

I must say I think that clothes line of K.Bryant was a bit un called for IMO.

But the main thing is that we won and we finally broke the 100 point barrier :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mattematikz said:


> if u watch the replay, luke walton's foot was out of bounds when he started trapping, and back in bounds when he started to grab the ball from steve nash


 Exactly. Such a travesty. :laugh:

Whiners. We could have blamed last night's loss on the Suns' ridiculous, sissy flopping. But we choose to point out the fact that the Suns outhustled the Lakers all over the court, played better as a team, and quite simply wanted it more.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Of course the Laker fans are absoulte ANGELS...on second thought, you know what i'm done responding to these *****s. Let them think what they want, they must be in denial or something but whatev it ain't my problem. "Sincerely" hope their team gets clipped in the 2nd round. Good day.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm locking this thread. I've *had it* with this constant bull**** between disrespecting players, blaming crap, and fan base stuff.

We have never had this crap all yr long, and I don't like that it is starting now. It's always been quiet, laid back, and more objectivity. If you cannot discuss in a normal construct manner without explaining what you saw or your opinion, do not discuss at all.


----------

